# Notebook: Nvidia Optimus Treiber update - bitte um Rat



## RubenPlinius (30. März 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe das Medion Akoya P6630 Notebook
darin werkelt eine nvidia 540m grafikkarte

das notebook verfügt über optimus support, das heißt bei niedriger last greift es auf die APU des core i3 390 zu

ich habe den mitgelieferten nvidia treiber von der medion dvd installiert - aktuell wird die geforce 540m aber erst ab dem 270.51 beta treiber unterstützt
sobald der treiber final ist würde ich ihn gerne installieren - aber kann ich das einfach machen?
es heißt ja vom hören-sagen dass die grafikkartentreiber der notebooks extra vom OEM "angepasst" wurden, also in gewisser form proprietär sind
stimmt das? oder hat medion wahrscheinlich nur einen herkömmlichen nvidia treiber verwendet? (aber wie kommt dann der 540m support zu stande? ich hab das notebook gerade nicht an, aber zumindest auf der medion seite steht, dass der treiber die version 8.17.12.5995 hat - könnt ihr damit was anfangen?

die wesentliche frage ist:
trotz optimus etc, kann ich den neuen/aktuellen treiber von nvidia.de (sobald er erschienen ist) einfach installieren?
oder muss ich dann mit instabilitäten rechnen weil medion einen "proprietären" treiber eingesetzt hat?
sollte ich auf jeden fall den "medion-nvidia" treiber vorher deinstallieren? und kann ich dann den nvidia treiber einfach installieren?
oder ist da ebenfalls mit instabilitäten zu rechnen?

auf meinem alten notebook habe ich nvidia treiber einfach über die alten drüber installiert..."darf" ich das in dem fall auch tun, oder ist das in anbetracht des "medion-nvidia" treibers absolut nicht zu empfehlen?

ich danke euch für euren rat!


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. Juni 2011)

hallo leute

da die frage immer noch besteht bumpe ich das hier

kann ich einfach den aktuellen notebook treiber für die nvidia karte verwenden? (trotz optimus?)
also ich mein grundsätzlich...natürlich kann immer noch sein dass medion nur die eigenen nvidia treiber zulässt

und kann man den treiber der intel grafik und der nvidia graka jederzeit updaten?
weil bei windows update steht, dass eine neue treiberversion verfügbar ist, kann ich die einfach installieren?
und ist die installation über windows update (für die intel gma HD) die selbe wie wenn ich den treiber bei intel selbst runterladen würde? oder fehlt dann was?


----------



## OldboyX (9. Juni 2011)

Einfach ausprobieren.

Im Falle des Falles kannst du ja immer den original Medion Treiber von der DVD wieder installieren.


----------



## Palimbula (9. Juni 2011)

Was sagt denn der Support des Hersteller?


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2011)

Also nach so langer Zeit hätte ich das jetzt einfach mal ausprobiert. 
Falls man sich nicht sicher ist, müsste man zumindest auch auf der Medion-HP aktualisierte Treiber bekommen. Bei Eingabe der Seriennummer die am Notebook ist, sollten dir dort alle verfügbaren Treiber angezeigt werden.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. Juni 2011)

naja auf der einen seite weiß der medion support auch nicht recht weiter, da kriegst du keine stichhaltigen infos raus

und auf der medion homepage ist es der selbe treiber wie vor monaten - typisch notebook hersteller halt (was an sich ja meist kein problem ist, aber da ich mich mit optimus nicht auskenne traue ich mich nichtr einfach so den nvidia treiber zu installieren)


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Juni 2011)

da ich das notebook neu aufgesetzt habe hab ichs gleich ausprobiert:

ja es funktioniert wunderbar, den jeweils aktuellen nvidia notebooktreiber von nvidia.de zu installieren
aber wichtig: IMMER zuerst den intel graphics treiber installieren (über windows update sollte das aber sowieso der fall sein)


----------

